# Meat Slicer Recommendations



## sandyut (Nov 6, 2019)

hi guys,

I am getting close to buying a meat slicer.   any recommendations?  I would like to keep the budget around $100 if possible.  if that is not at all realistic I wont be hurt, just let me know.  I will need to store it when not is use as my kitchen is very small.

thanks!


----------



## xray (Nov 6, 2019)

Although I don’t have a meat slicer (but I really want one)...what about the chef’s choice 610 or 615 models? They seem to be well regarded here.

Prices are a out $150-$170 but with the holidays coming up soon, maybe it could be had cheaper??

Interested as well.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 6, 2019)

Can you give some more details on what you are intending to use the slicer for?
Depending on what you are slicing would make a difference in recommendations.
Unless you find something used it will be tough to find something good in the $100 range.
I personally like this one https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cab...MIj-L0s8zW5QIV2CCtBh2GUwwCEAQYASABEgJMafD_BwE



But this would be in your budget https://www.cabelas.com/product/HEA...MIj-L0s8zW5QIV2CCtBh2GUwwCEAQYAiABEgKalPD_BwE



I tried the cheaper route one then had to update.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 6, 2019)

This one is 1 up from the second link Peachy posted . I have this slicer and it works great . 180 watt motor .





						Generic Error
					






					www.cabelas.com
				





I believe it's a Nesco FS-250 . I paid $120 for mine a few years ago . I bought this one because Pop's recommended it .


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2019)

I have and like the Chefs Choice  615a slicer. It’s $169 right now on Amazon but keep an eye on it. Often either on Amazon or the Amazon owned Woot they have it for $120 or less. I use mine to slice bacon and lunch meat and it does a nice job. One bummer is it ships with the serrated blade so you have to order the smooth one. Still a good value if you can get it on sale.


----------



## Braz (Nov 6, 2019)

Happy with my Chefs Choice. A little more than your $100 target but worth it I think.


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 6, 2019)

Have Chefs Choice 630. Does good for me . Don't recall price paid about 3 yrs  ago


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 7, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> This one is 1 up from the second link Peachy posted . I have this slicer and it works great . 180 watt motor .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one also (Nesco 250) based on Pop's and chopsaw's recommendations. It's on sale on Amazon right now for half price ($60).


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> I have this one also (Nesco 250) based on Pop's and chopsaw's recommendations. It's on sale on Amazon right now for half price ($60).


 That sure looks like a great deal for a slicer. I have a Chef's Choice & I also have a big  12" commercial grade slicer. I very seldom use the big one cause it just too darn heavy to get it up on the counter!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2019)

WOW great options!  thanks!!

mostly I want to smoke and slice my own lunch meat.  But I am sure I could find more uses once I have one.  Like slicing jerky meat.


----------



## Slow42 (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a ChefsChoice 615 and it works great for a small blade slicer.  A bit difficult to clean. Not sure what a 615a is but like the op said wait a bit for the holiday sales.  I paid about $130.00 last year on sale.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2019)

holiday sales are in my favor.  I figure 100 was a touch low, and i usually end up spending more than the targeted budget.  so started low to accommodate the cost drifting up some.

I dont like the holidays much - not sure why really.  but I could ask for one for christmas.  I am sure the wife would rather buy me an actual thing.  last two years I gave the fam a list of charities and said 'give to them, they need it more than me."  Might still do that and buy my own slicer to avoid them hosing up the purchase.


----------



## PNW Chuck (Nov 7, 2019)

Couldn’t be better timing. My girl has been wanting a slicer to use making dehydrated veggies. The nesco seems pretty reasonable prices. Thank you for posting. I’m loving this site.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 7, 2019)

sandyut said:


> hi guys,
> 
> I am getting close to buying a meat slicer.   any recommendations?  I would like to keep the budget around $100 if possible.  if that is not at all realistic I wont be hurt, just let me know.  I will need to store it when not is use as my kitchen is very small.
> 
> thanks!



Another vote for the Chef's Choice 615 from me.

It comes with a serrated blade and in my research everone said to buy the smooth blade for slicing lunch meat and I did and no issues.

As for cleaning it is MUCH easier to clean than an old little Cabela's slicer (not like the ones they make now).  It seems much easier to clean than a lot of slicers I have seen out there AND all the parts that detatch are dishwasher safe!!!!  I find cleaning to be a breeze where you may need a couple of cutips and a paper towel for the main portion that cannot go in the dish washer :)

If you are choosing amongst different models of Chef's Choice slicers know that the 615 has readily available replacement parts and add-on's and is a little more rugged vs the 610.  Some other models have like zero part availability outside of the what comes with the whole  package so really look that stuff up if u are deviating from the 615 and 610 models.

I hope this info helps!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 7, 2019)

thanks tallbm!  very helpful!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 7, 2019)

sandyut
  Don't want to be pushy , but that Nesco FS 250  for 60 bucks is a fantastic price .  180 watt motor and easy to clean .


----------



## Big Glenn (Nov 9, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I have and like the Chefs Choice  615a slicer. It’s $169 right now on Amazon but keep an eye on it. Often either on Amazon or the Amazon owned Woot they have it for $120 or less. I use mine to slice bacon and lunch meat and it does a nice job. One bummer is it ships with the serrated blade so you have to order the smooth one. Still a good value if you can get it on sale.


The Chef’s choice 615 is 149.95 on William-Sonoma with a free smooth blade and free shipping. If you look enough there are sometimes additional coupons available. I paid 125 for mine with 2 blades


----------



## S-met (Nov 10, 2019)

Kitchener 9-inch Professional Electric Meat Deli Cheese Food Slicer, Stainless Steel Blade, 150 Watt / 9" Stainless Steel Blade (Slicer) 
I have the 615A, but given the kitchner meat grind has met expectations, i have high hopes for these.


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> sandyut
> Don't want to be pushy , but that Nesco FS 250  for 60 bucks is a fantastic price .  180 watt motor and easy to clean .


I have the Chef choice 615 it is easy to clean only complaint is the gap on the carriage 
That Nesco looks great IMHO


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

this is a tough call...  highly variable reviews on the shopping sites.  still searching


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

This is a brand I hadn't heard of but its 200W and has better reviews than most.  Only $109...


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2019)

I looked at that model and it resembles many others.  Even LEM has it's twin but at 150 watts (https://www.lemproducts.com/product/meat-slicer-belt-driven-7-half-inch-blade/meat-slicers).  As an alternative, here is a model with a larger blade, comes with 2 blades,  2 year warranty, and is belt driven but is twice the price. https://www.lemproducts.com/product/mighty-bite-8-meat-slicer/meat-slicers.

I have a Chefs Choice and like many others on this forum, I have found it to be be very reliable and it does a nice job in the kitchen as long as you do not have expectations that it will perform as well as a 12 inch commercial slicer. WOOT often has the Chefs Choice slicer on sale at a ridiculously low price but they sell out in hours, if not minutes.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2019)

Just to add to your enjoyment, Kitchener has a slicer.  Now, a lot of folks here have and enjoy the Kitchener grinder and I cannot remember any complaints.  Here is their 9 inch, 200 watt belt driven slicer; maybe some folks can comment on it if they have one.  You can check the Kitchener site for more details.








						KITCHENER 9 inch Professional Electric Meat Deli Cheese Food Slicer Heavy Duty  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for KITCHENER 9 inch Professional Electric Meat Deli Cheese Food Slicer Heavy Duty at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## udaman (Nov 10, 2019)

i  bought a 
HBS-195JS COMMERCIAL MANUAL ELECTRIC MEAT SLICER
i got a great deal on it , it works great, 8" is a bit small but does the trick.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 10, 2019)

sandyut said:


> this is a tough call...  highly variable reviews on the shopping sites.  still searching



Yeah picking a slicer took a little bit of research for me as well.
To me it all comes down to 4 factors:

1. Does it do the job of slicing well
2. Is it easy to clean (seriously do not down play on this factor)
3. Does it fit the budget
4. Size/weight - can I move it and store it well enough or is it a beast

I know the Chef's Choice is good on 1,2, and 4 here and it's not a total wallet killer.
The Nesco slicer seems to hit on 1,3, and 4.  I don't know about#2 because I don't own one but I'm sure some owners here can attest to how easy/difficult it is to clean.

I can't speak for the other options.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 10, 2019)

Ok pretty sure the Chef Choice is the winner   The no name one seems sketchy. Kitchener has rough reviews. I have their grinder and like it but...Many way over budget

mostly. People I respect all chose and like the chefs choice.

when I can let go of my dollars I’ll let you know


----------



## old sarge (Nov 10, 2019)

Camp Chef makes a slicer?  If you meant chef's choice, lots of videos on youtube  for the 615A and 615,  A couple on the 665.  Might want to check them out to see how they perform.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Camp Chef makes a slicer?


OMG - I shouldn't reply while watching football and drinking...  615A Chefs Choice - 

thanks, I corrected my reply.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 11, 2019)

Good choice.  Check woot daily, ridiculously low pricing when they have it.  Just the other day, they were selling open boxes for $79.99.  Amazon has the slicer plus the smooth blade and 2 tube of lubricant for $209 and free shipping with prime; Pleasant Hill Grain has the slicer for $159.99 and the smooth blade for $29.99 and free shipping.  No lube.   Good Luck and enjoy!








						Chef's Choice 615A Slicer
					

The ChefsChoice 615A meat slicer: Quality and service are found at PHG.




					pleasanthillgrain.com


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2019)

COOL!  thanks for the links!  Ill watch Woot a while.  and shop around.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 19, 2019)

I gave the wife the 615A Chefs Choice  and non serrated blade to get me for Christmas...  with the caveat that I can have it by thanksgiving to slice the smoked turkey breasts I am making.  I see no need to wait till 12.25.  

thanks again for all the help and support!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 19, 2019)

I think you will be happy with your choice.  A lot of folks here use the CC slicer .


----------



## zoroa (Apr 22, 2020)

I have used high end commercial slicer belts and I have tried other TB2 belts in the same price range as this one. I feel this one so far has been a little better compared to others of equal price. On the other side, it looks and feels like the same as far as construction and sturdiness. I have only used it once so far but it seems to handle 5 minutes of continuous slicing (slicing a 5 pound piece of lunch meat cut in half) without overheating, which I experienced with another slicer belt under the same circumstance.


----------

